# Implanted IUD



## daniele23 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a patient whose IUD became turned 90°.  We performed a pelvic x-ray and tried to remove the IUD in the office, but the attempt failed.  I originally coded the visit as V25.12, but our QA is coming back and saying it should be 996.32 - mechanical complication of IUD.  Which is the best diagnosis to use?  Thanks!


----------



## preserene (Jan 24, 2011)

I would like to suggest V25.8 Other specified contraceptive management ( taking it for granted that the code is not gender specific) PLUS, 996.32 which depicts the complication of the implanted device.
Thank you


----------



## eadun2000 (Jan 24, 2011)

daniele23 said:


> I have a patient whose IUD became turned 90°.  We performed a pelvic x-ray and tried to remove the IUD in the office, but the attempt failed.  I originally coded the visit as V25.12, but our QA is coming back and saying it should be 996.32 - mechanical complication of IUD.  Which is the best diagnosis to use?  Thanks!



You would use the 996.32 plus any e codes if your office uses them. I don't see why you could not use the V25.12 also.


----------

